# Hey All!



## Norming

It is that time of the year finally. I started a completely new garden from scratch in the backyard of my new home. All summer long, I will show new pictures of my weekly progress, hoping to read your comments or questions regarding this venture at: www.greenvegetablegardens.com

Tee, you have a great site and you can be sure that I will visit regularly. Have a great summer!!!


----------



## stephanie

I am looking forward to seeing the progress 
You have a great summer also from the PNW


----------



## Tammy

welcome! It's nice to have you here and I look forward to seeing your progress!


----------

